# Tribute to RonP



## erain (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello folks. I know there have been a couple posts regarding Rons passing. I put this together from the threads he started sort of as a tribute to the man. i wasnt sure where to put it but i figured why not put in the elec smoker section as that is the home of his little MES. mods move elswhere if you see fit. He loved this forum dearly and the members here were his friends. I spoke with Ron the sunday evening before he passed  and even though he was in the hospital he was still asking questions about the forum. and even though you may not have known Ron very well or not even at all, he knew you.

his "scores" on managers specials etc and his expierements were his trademark. trying something different or out of the box was the norm for him. 

As you all know ron ran a restaurant in wisconson some years back. He always talked about getting back into the business but as luck would have it time was not on his side. here are some samples of what he did in his time here. he did it all including ways to use up leftovers and side dishes. we lost a good one folks. here is just a small sample of what he posted. rest in peace buddy.

Chicken Thighs W/Qview - Amaz-N-Smoke Generator

not a finished pic but as far as i can see is rons last smoke he posted...



Cold Smoked-Seared Rib Steak W/Qview



8# + 89 Cents A Pound Pork Butt Seared & Pulled W/Qview



Smoked Beef Tenderloin Filet Mignon W/Qview



Another Test-Chicken Thighs-A-Maze-N-Smoker W/Qviews

Ron really loved that A-Maze-N-Smoker as he shows here in one of his test runs on it, also notice the ingreds he used. he liked to keep it simple and let the meat and smoke speak for itself.  another not finished pic but trying my best to give a good mix.

Well, I wanted to try my new toy on some thighs that I had in the freezer.



Just salt, lemon pepper, and garlic.
 

Pastrami New Smoke Generator Lots Of Q/View

another of Ron's "likes" was his pastrami...



Can't Keep Me Down - Sam's Chicken W/Qview

another of Rons favorites were those rottiserie chickens he used to get from his sams club, think they were like 5 pound chix or so but he raved about them. i believe they were preinjected and he was able to buy them before they cooked them at the store and he would bring them home and smoke them.



First Smoke Since I Got Out Of Jail - Pastramies W/Qview

like i said earlier Ron really loved his pastrami... and he had it down. he would always call to make sure i checked it out... going to miss those calls bigtime.



i still remember this thread, is one when got his mes with the window and either he just cleaned it or was brand new but his lawn mower reflection showed up on the glass in one of the pictures and i replied...

"what the heck ron... howd you get your lawn mower inside the mes??? LOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






"

and this was followed up by Bearcarver and Beer-B-Q...

"LOL----Good one erain!   Smoked rotary lawn mower now Ron ?????"

"Heck erain, you know Ron, if it sits near the MES too long he figures a way to smoke it...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





"

Smoked Salted Rib Steak W/Qview

Rons fav steak was the rib steak and he had this reverse sear thing going on where he would smoke and then he would take them to his gas grill which was running as hot as it could go and do a quick sear on it.



 
[h1]Salted Smoked Ribeye The Start Of Something Good W/Qview[/h1]



Shrimp Scampi W/QView Fast And Simple



Hawaiian Sweet And Sour Baby Back Ribs W/Qview



Smoked Salmon W/Qview



Asian Stir Fry Turkey Pastrami W Q/VIEW



Sam's Rotisserie Chicken Meets Mr. Youshida W/Qview



Smoked Cured Turkey Thighs W/Qview



Cured Chix Thighs W/Qview

nice twist with the sweet and sour and plum sauce!!! if it as good as it sounds i sure it was a hit!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Capicola With Q/View





Seared - Cured Baby Backs W/Qview





this is a post i made on a thread Ron started on his one year aniversary of jpoining the forum.. and he never changed did he...

5/2/09 at 8:21am





erain
/custom/huddle/smokingmeat/img/badges/badge_otbsmember.v1282766688.png
 
*online*

Joined: February 2008
Location: cental minnesota
Post Count: 2,527

happy anniversary on the forum ron.... dang how time flies, have enjoyed the conversations we have had in chat and otherwise. not only a fellow smf member but a good friend as well. i like the way you always share your info with others. reminds me of how when i first started here on the forum a few class A individuals did the same with me to get me going. you are an asset to the forum. i wish i could contribute as much as you do. keep up the good work!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





_Charbroil SFB, __GOSM Big Block, __40" S/S MES, __22" Weber kettle, __Assorted dutch ovens, __Other misc. smokers... SMF Premiere Member_

12 Cloves Of Garlic Stuffed Leg Of Lamb - Early Easter W/Qview

I used my favorite marinade, Yoshida's, and granulated garlic and lemon pepper.



Smoked Tomestone Pizza Gone Bad W/Qview For Erain And All Others

one sunday night Ron called me up and i was having a late snack... was munching on a tombstone pizza, anyway got to talking about frozen pizzas ands he told me tombstone was his favorite. i think he had a revalation about that time and he said "i am gonna smoke one a those suckers..." next week he had this post up....

After defrosting and smoked for maybe 1 1/2 hours.


Smoked Lasagna W/Qview



Smoked And Cured Chix Thighs

chicken thighs, especially cured were really one of Rons favorites...



Smoked Chicken Thighs / Wild Rice Chicken Soup W/Qview



1/2 onion, small can mushrooms.



I added 4 cups of chicken stock from Sam's club, the Tones stuff. And 1 cup wild rice, thanks Erain.




All done at 165'.



Finished.
This may be my favorite, though I love soup, very healthy also.
 

Creamy Smoked Baked Potato Soup W/QVIEW



Honey Mustard / Surprise W/QVIEW

more than cheetoos were tested...



Garlic Stuffed Leg Of Lamb W/QVIEWS

never had lamb before Ron did this smoke... just another thing a lil different he brought forth and perhaps introduce something different to others.






It's Not Worms, It's Cheetos W/QVIEW

and then there were these!!!







this is a post ron made 4 months after joining the SMF...  almost seems surreal dont it...

[h1]Thank You SMF[/h1]
8/25/08 at 5:30am





ronp
I Love Smokin' Anything
/custom/huddle/smokingmeat/img/badges/badge_otbsmember.v1282766688.png
 
offline

Joined: April 2008
Location: Utah and in the hearts of SMF friends
Post Count: 5,433

When I joined in April, I had smoked some. I had several smokers and the last was an ECB, mayby used it 5 times a year.

I then found this site and got a MES shortly after. I immediately bought the premier membership to support this great site, 15.00 no big deal.

I have found so much information here it is unbelieaviable.

I have also formed some good friendships here.

I now smoke many times a week as fast as we can eat it. I have created many things that are out of this world because of the help and knowledge found here.

And for the newbies here, search what your looking to accomplish. If you can't find it just ask.

The members are very friendly and always ready to help.

Thanks Jeff, and all the members here and my new founded friends.

This place has changed my life, thank you.

And, happy smokes to all.
Ron

RIP Ron all of your friends at SMF will miss you.

I Had a rib joint in Minocqua, Northern Wisconsin for 8 years.
Converted commerical SS fridge with elec controls.
My next will be a Masterbuilt Electric Smoker. Can't wait!Finaly have it!!! May 15 2008, and love it!!My biggest sense of accomplishment

There are many posts, 430 in all and most of them are smoking posts etc... if you have time do a search and go thru them sometimes....  in closing, Ron was really hooked on this forum... i mean bad...  and he loved every bit of it. i wouldnt doubt if he didnt read every single post. as i was looking thru these posts and i noticed the change in his sig line, i noticed one other thing... the off line status. perhaps the mods could find a way to change it to online, as i am sure ron is watching the forum still. thanks for checking Ron's qview.    erain


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2010)

Erain,

Thanks for compiling a great bunch of great posts from a great guy. RonP was truly "one-of-a-kind"!

May he rest in TBS.

Thanks RonP,

Bear


----------



## mossymo (Sep 12, 2010)

Well done erain, he is greatly missed.....


----------



## deltadude (Sep 12, 2010)

Well done erain!

Ron was the MES King, he loved his MES from Sams club.  Ron's enthusiasm about the MES probably accounts for at least 10% of MES sales and certainly more if they were bought at Sams club.

It is sad that SMF will lose this great guy's presence here, and for those who really got to know and talk with Ron lose such a fine Qn buddy.

I'm sure Ron would say to us all,  "Boys don't worry about me, I'm in a better place, so go fire up your smokers and start serving some delicious Q!"


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 12, 2010)

Great Post Erain!. We lost a friend, a mentor and a SMF Legend.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice job E!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice Tribute Erain...


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice there Erain. As always a great tribute to a good guy and I to had some good learning experiences with the man. Now I never did get on the yosheda's trains thou. But Ron sure did like to cure alot of things.


----------



## 5lakes (Sep 12, 2010)

Greetings,

I've been away from the forum for a while now, very busy with work and family. Tonight, I was checking things out and found this. Did a search to find out what I missed.

Erain, this is a great tribute to a great man. Thank you.

I've learned a lot from Ron in the short time I've been here. Always enjoyed his posts. I'm truly saddened that we have lost him. I believe that our loss is Heaven's gain.

To Ron's family, you have my prayers in a difficult time. I'm sorry I'm so late in my offering. Please forgive me and know that Ron helped a lot of people he never knew.

Rest in peace, Ron.


----------



## meateater (Sep 12, 2010)

Erain, that was perfect. A great tribute to a great man. I like what RonP said ( _This place has changed my life, thank you_.)


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 12, 2010)

That was a great tribute and must have taken you a lot of time to compile - I have had the Yoshidas several times and was never as excited as he was but always respected that he loved it so much he promoted it constantly

Thanks for taking the time to compile and post this great tribute to one of the most popular guys to hit this forum


----------



## pignit (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Erain. When I saw the Leg of Lamb I had to laugh because he kept telling Carol it was beef.


----------



## erain (Sep 13, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> Thanks Erain. When I saw the Leg of Lamb I had to laugh because he kept telling Carol it was beef.


no problem everyone. it was an honor to put this together. just wish i could have spent a little more time on it and included more ronp quotes etc...i guess maybe i was a little selfish cause i included some things which really only applied to me. but please feel free to add your own personal moment onto this thread. this is not my thread, this is for all of the smf members(is how ron woulda done it) to view and add there little piece of history with ron if they wish.

Brian, funny thing... yano i was not really sure if he ever did tell Carol, and i had that part included... then i figured i better not so i backspaced it off...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 13, 2010)

erain said:


> no problem everyone. it was an honor to put this together. just wish i could have spent a little more time on it and included more ronp quotes etc...i guess maybe i was a little selfish cause i included some things which really only applied to me. but please feel free to add your own personal moment onto this thread. this is not my thread, this is for all of the smf members(is how ron woulda done it) to view and add there little piece of history with ron if they wish.
> 
> Brian, funny thing... yano i was not really sure if he ever did tell Carol, and i had that part included... then i figured i better not so i backspaced it off...


Erain,

Ron told me that Carol found out about it. I believe she found the meat wrapper in the trash. He said she was mad. He had a good chuckle about it.


----------



## bassman (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the tribute, erain!  I always enjoyed Ron's posts too.


----------



## mph (Sep 17, 2010)

Haven't been to the site in a while. I always enjoyed RonP's posts and learned alot from him...got a MES because of him. Shocked to hear of his passing. I am grateful for his wisdom and pray for his family.

   Thank you Ron...


----------



## deannc (Sep 17, 2010)

Erain - what a great job and tribute!


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 26, 2010)

Uhg. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Been on vacation for a few weeks, and I return to here to learn about losing a brother in smoke.    I like a lot of people learned a lot from Ron.  Especially on how to get great food from the MES.  Ron re kindled my love for Yoshida's, and I owe some of my latest competition recipes due to that.  Ron you will be missed..  I'll see you in the great smokehouse in the sky.

Thanks for putting this together Erain.  It was well done...


----------



## squirrel (Sep 26, 2010)

Man, this brought a tear to my eye. Great tribute Erain. What a super guy.


----------



## texacajun (Sep 26, 2010)

Sad news Ron help me out with my past projects on my MES. He will be greatly missed.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Erain, you did it up right for Ron. Congrats and thanks too.


----------



## mama's smoke (Sep 29, 2010)

Erain,

Your tribute was perfect.  I had stepped away from the site for awhile: family visiting, school year starting, and MES quitting.  I received my replacement MES (BTW the Masterbuilt Customer Service is great) and returned to SMF for ideas.  I was stunned and saddened to learn of Ron's passing.  He was a true master and always quick with ideas and encouragement.  Even my failures he saw as "successes in the works".  It shocked the hubs to know I felt comfortable calling a complete stranger, until hubby reaped the rewards of Ron's advice.

Thanks again, Erain.  And to Ron: Buddy, you will be missed.  Watch over my MES and help me keep it a Thin Blue Smoke.


----------



## erain (Sep 2, 2011)

just thought i would bump this up for my old friend... was a year ago yesterday.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 2, 2011)

I have to beleive that there is a great smoke fest going on upstairs. Terry , Rich adn Ron are smling down on us while standing near some TBS - RIP my brothers


----------



## venture (Sep 2, 2011)

Dang, its not hard to be sad!

They wouldn't like that, tho!

Lets all fire up the smoker tomorrow and enjoy some football.

I think they would like that.

R.I.P. my friends!


----------



## erain (Sep 2, 2011)

Venture said:


> Dang, its not hard to be sad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are absolutly correct brother.... if i wasnt going to be gone to LOTW this w/e i would definetly be doing up either some RonP reverse sear rib eyes, or mebe some cured chicken thighs...  and yup ck out post 22... sheesh


----------



## solaryellow (Sep 2, 2011)

RIP friends. You are missed.


----------



## roller (Sep 3, 2011)

I enjoyed this thanks for bring it back...I liked Ron he was a good smoker and nothing fancy just good smoking...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for bumping this Erain!

*RIP RonP & Rich*---The clouds in the Heavens seem to appear more like TBS today, than the old shades of grey & white.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 3, 2011)

Boy that year went fast. RIP Ron.


----------



## oneshot (Sep 6, 2011)

Great job Erain!!!!  I don't know how I missed this last year..... Ron was a great friend and I sure do miss talkin with him on the phone.... He was always comin up with somethin wild and new.... I miss you buddy!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    RIP


----------



## pignit (Sep 6, 2011)

Still have him on my voicemail. Smokin just aint the same without the Ron Man.....


----------



## tromaron (Sep 6, 2011)

I never joined the forum until after Ron had passed, but it was Ron's old posts that sold me on this forum & convinced me to get my MES.  Even after he's gone, he's still passing on his wisdom.


----------



## jpenny2525 (Sep 6, 2011)

Very nice tribute! The only thing missing was me getting a chance to know RonP, but from all the pics and respect/love that everyone had for him I am sure of one thing... He was one hell of a guy/cook!

JP


----------



## eman (Sep 6, 2011)

Think i'll smoke some cheetos!!!

And dip em in some yoshidas.

 RIP  Ron Terry and Rich.


----------



## shtrdave (Sep 6, 2011)

It looks like I missed out on some advice form a great person, thankfully there are so many more like him here to keep this all alive and going. This is a great pictorial tribute to what seems like a helpful contributor here. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## alelover (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow that year went fast. I've sent a lot of smoke to the heavens since then thanks to Ron and Rich. RIP buddies.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for Bumping this.

Don't know how I missed it before.

2 great men that will be missed by many.


----------



## grampyskids (Sep 7, 2011)

It's still hard to believe that one year has passed since my friend and mentor has been gone. Almost everynight, my wife would answer the phone and tell me that Ron was calling. I bought the 40" MES because of Ron and of course I got the extended warranty from SAM'S. In an eerie moment, I remembered when he died on the 1st Sunday in Sept. The 1st Sunday in Sept. of 2011, I had to go to the hospital ER and ended up in ICU for 3 days for a heart condition. The not so funny thing was that I used to get mad at him for not taking care of himself; in fact the last telephone conversation we had I gave him hell for not following the MDs orders. On Monday, I realized that I was doing all the things that he did. So for you RonP, I will do what you did not, follow my DRs orders.

Bill


----------



## leupy (Dec 17, 2011)

It has been along time since I spent much time here, but came back this night for a few new ideas for Christmas with the family.  One of the people I talked to on the phone with several times was Ron while trying to look him up on the thread I found he had passed,  he helped me really get the bug years ago and I had hoped to renew our friendship.  There will be no sleep for me tonight, I hope his memories and his many posts will help both new smokers and the experienced for years to come.  I am sure he will be a great example as long as this sight exists, I hope you will be watching over my MES and me until I join you and finally meet you.  Thanks for everything, I will go to Sam's and buy a chicken in your memory and smoke it as I was taught.

Another ron


----------



## flyweed (Dec 17, 2011)

What???? I'm on here all the time and this is the first I've heard of RonP passing...I talked to him quite often.  I am deeply saddened by this loss.

Dan


----------



## pignit (Oct 4, 2015)

Still miss the ol Fart........


----------



## brickguy221 (Oct 4, 2015)

Ron P s way befroe my time here, so may I ask...who was Ron P???

Sounds like a great and likable person


----------



## pignit (Oct 4, 2015)

Here is his profile.... you can check him out. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/u/22688/ronp


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2015)

Yup---I miss RonP too!!!

Great guy!!

I Learned a lot from him---He was always ready to help!!

RIP Old Buddy!!

Bear


----------



## erain (Sep 15, 2017)

just bumping this up, just passed the anniversary of Ron's passing. Also like to mention Big Arm Terry, Richoso, Scarbelly, Capt Dan and Walking Dude. RIP guys and hope you all having some good all nighters up there!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks for this 

 erain
. Some great guys lost.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks erain....   It's good to remember old friends...   In fact, I was using some Yoshida's the other day, and thought of Ron..


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks @erain  for the Bump on those Great Guys we lost.

I gotta add one more who was a Great Friend---->* Beer-B-Q *  "Paul"  Another Great Friend.

Bear


----------



## pignit (Sep 16, 2017)

Smoked some of Rons chicken thighs yesterday. Think of him often. He turned into a very good friend.













thighs.JPG



__ pignit
__ Sep 16, 2017


----------



## erain (Sep 16, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks @erain
> for the Bump on those Great Guys we lost.
> 
> I gotta add one more who was a Great Friend----> *Beer-B-Q*  "Paul"  Another Great Friend.
> ...



Thanks John, I knew I was missing someone.

Yeah I really miss these guys!


----------



## erain (Sep 16, 2017)

PignIt said:


> Smoked some of Rons chicken thighs yesterday. Think of him often. He turned into a very good friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, how you been? it has been a while since I ran across a post of yours although I haven't been doing a whole lot on any of the forums lately. Good to see your still around!


----------

